# Rosie is Now Five Years Old



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi fellow members, haven't been on much and have missed some of the fun. Just wanted everyone to know that my little Rosie turned 5 years old yesterday. She gets groomed every month now, so I don't have to worry so much with her hair and it has gotten really long. Pictures of her are almost impossible. If I get out the camera, she turns her head away, but anyway here are the two I managed to get yesterday after she had her grooming session. That is Jethro in the background all grown up.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Happy birthday, Rosie! What lovely flowy hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Rosie! You are as cute as ever!!!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rosie! Wishing you many many more, from St. Louis Rosie.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rosie. Love seeing your pretty pictures.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rosie!

Brody has the "turn head away from camera" gene too!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rosie!arty:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy birthday, Rosie.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Rosie! You look gorgeous.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Rosie! You are a pretty big girl.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rosie! You are as stunning as ever! :cheer2:
-Jeanne-


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy 5th Birthday, Rosie! You're fur looks so soft and fluffy. 
Happy day!
Jeanne


----------



## cdud (Mar 4, 2014)

Just joined and want to wish Rosie. Happy birthday. I also have a 5 yr look too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

